# Threshold apologises for fake reports about landlords' behaviour



## Brendan Burgess (19 Oct 2018)

I heard this on RTE at the time and was amazed.

I wonder if RTE will carry the apology and correction. 

*Housing charity apologises for false claims about landlords charging "viewing fees" in Dublin*


----------



## The Horseman (19 Oct 2018)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I heard this on RTE at the time and was amazed.
> 
> I wonder if RTE will carry the apology and correction.
> 
> *Housing charity apologises for false claims about landlords charging "viewing fees" in Dublin*



Probably not did you not hear we as landlords are not human!


----------



## elcato (19 Oct 2018)

The Horseman said:


> Probably not did you not hear we as landlords are not human!


 Except if you're Micheal D


----------



## odyssey06 (19 Oct 2018)

It may have been false at the time but I'd say it set a fair few people thinking about doing it!


----------



## Bronte (20 Oct 2018)

Threshold once again got their headlines. Job done.


----------



## noproblem (20 Oct 2018)

No, don't think RTE do apologies unless they're forced by the courts. I remember numerous headlines in the recent past concerning people sleeping in Garda stations, an awful racket made about it entirely and yet the same person was up in court for robbing hundres of pounds worth of a shops stock, not the first time either and not a word about it, not a tinkle. Is it any wonder they're going bust?


----------



## Bronte (22 Oct 2018)

I don't blame RTE for this at all.  And I've read articles about the lady you mention noproblem being up in court. 

What is really funny about that is that she was a postergirl for the Homeless March recently.


----------



## Purple (5 Nov 2018)

elcato said:


> Except if you're Micheal D


Leave Michael D alone.
He'll need his rental income to make ends meet when he had to live on his Presidential pension... and his Ministerial pension... and his University pension. That will be €140,000 + €88,000 + €30,000 respectively. That's just €258,000 a year. I'm sure he'll be able to supplement that with speaking engagements and as Ireland's greatest living poet he'll be getting a few bob from that too. I think he'll be alright.


----------

